# Members playing in Kent.



## welshjim22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone in Kent wish to get together for a game or a few at different Kent courses over the year, dates to be arranged to suit.  I normally play in the week but i can play some Saturdays.  I have been playing for a year now and i am still sitting on an unoffical handicap of 28, i hope different courses and experiences will help me get this down.  My current course is a little short, par 4's about 300 yards and no par 5's.  So i think my handicap is being restricted by my lack of practice with long second shots.


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 21, 2009)

Kent man myself,

Keep an eye out as you are more than welcome to come and join us at any of the meets we have mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in East Sussex but do get to play a few Kent courses throughout the year.
I would always be up for a game midweek (Thursdays are best) and on the occasional Sunday.
Rob


----------



## HTL (Jan 21, 2009)

WelshJim Vs Medwayjon - Callaway Vs Titleist 

Sounds like a good match. 

I am within driving distance, got any ideas?


----------



## Leftie (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm Kent/Surrey border and will be up for some away games.


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 21, 2009)

Jim,

Based in Tonbridge and a member at West Malling GC.  Would welcome the chance of a game, but can we wait till it gets warmer and drier...?  

David


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys,

Don't forget if you get something (4 ball or more) to post numbers, venue dates etc so I can include a preview/review in the mag where possible

That applies to anyone organising games. Let me know so we can publicise it - PM or better still mail golfmonthlyforum@yahoo.co.uk with details and any GOOD qulaity pics you take.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Welshjim (and others),

I am just over the river in Essex, always up for a game and can play in the week with a little notice.

But go easy on me, I am a 24 handicap  

Cheers,

Rob2


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 24, 2009)

In work tonight so will post some dates later tonight that i am free in Feb.  If people have got suggestions for dates in March or later i can always take that day off.  

Any suggestions on courses.  Preferable somewhere with good access for those travelling.


----------



## Adjani (Jan 25, 2009)

Another Essex man here willing to pay the extortionate toll fees to come play in the garden of England


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas for dates?  17/18th Feb ?


----------



## rob2 (Jan 25, 2009)

17th or 18th are both fine with me. Anyone else?

Rob2


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 25, 2009)

19th and 21st are only free days for me sadly.


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

21st good for me.......................


----------



## Leftie (Jan 26, 2009)

18th not good for me and 19 OK if midday onwards.  16th 17th and 20th OK.

If we are looking at a pay and play then Sat 21st might be a tad busy.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 26, 2009)

19th and the night of the 20th i am on a nightshift in northern france so wouldn't be available till late morning or midday 21st.  

Three available on the 17th though, so anyone else make it a fourball. Leftie, Rob2 and myself. 

Maybe we could look at a bit more notice to get more of us out for a future date.  Be nice to get to know a few members.


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

Im in, am on half term that week. Can we make it toward Surrey that we play?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

I get a day off (usually Thursdays) every other week. My day off is used up this week but I will be around on the 12th Feb if anybody fancies a knock somewhere.
Rob


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

I get a day off (usually Thursdays) every other week. My day off is used up this week but I will be around on the 12th Feb if anybody fancies a knock somewhere.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Will check my diary and get back to you mate, but that date is also looking good.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 26, 2009)

Leftie, Rob2 and HTL with peoples locations in mind i was think we should try for North Kent and the surroundings.  Preferable near the M25 and M26.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

Tunbridge Wells area? Dont really want to be more than an hours drive away.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

How about Westerham Golf Club. Handy location right by the M25 and not a bad course. Used to hold Society days here up until a couple of years ago.

http://www.westerhamgc.co.uk/

They are doing a special offer at the moment for Â£40.00 you get unlimited golf,  Coffee & bacon roll on arrival, one course meal and free buggies! That can't be bad value for money, and as I say, the course is quite a tester.
I have spoken to the society organiser and she is quite happy to give this deal to just four of us. I can most probably get a few mates to come along too and maybe make up 2 fourballs.
Anyone else up for it?
I'm talking about Thursday 13th February (my next day off)
Rob


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm talking about Thursday 13th February (my next day off)
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the 12th mate? Or Friday the 13th   

Either date im up for, looks a decent course.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you mean the 12th mate? Or Friday the 13th   

Either date im up for, looks a decent course.
		
Click to expand...

Balls!
I meant Thursday 12th February! Sorry about that.
It is a decent course, no winter greens or tees (except possible mats on the par 3's).
If we can get a fourball organised I will phone Caroline Aldred at the club and book it up. Bearing in mind it's unlimited golf with buggies included, one assumes you'd want a fairly early tee time? Weather permitting we could tee off about 9ish and still get 27 in. The 9th runs right back to the clubhouse so there wouldn't be a lot of trapsing about to do!
Rob


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like an ace day mate, defo up for it and early tee time would be good.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like an ace day mate, defo up for it and early tee time would be good.
		
Click to expand...

So that's two of us so far.
Any more????

HTL
SMIFFY


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 26, 2009)

Smiffy,

Would very much like to play, but can't confirm until tomorrow (Tuesday).  Will post either way.

Thanks for the research.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

Smiffy,

Would very much like to play, but can't confirm until tomorrow (Tuesday).  Will post either way.

Thanks for the research.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Mawgan.
Caroline has given me until the end of the week to get back to her, so if you fancy it let me know.
As I say, I have a few mates who can get out mid-week so I'll put the shout up and see how many we can get to make a decent day of it.
Rob


----------



## rob2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am up for both days. If I have kept up confirmed so far are;

12th - Smiffy, HTL and me (Rob2) at Westerham.
17th - Welshjim, Leftie and myself. Venue TBC.

Looking forward to it.

Rob2


----------



## HTL (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I also be put down for the 17th??


----------



## rob2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Done!

12th - Smiffy, HTL, Rob2 at Westerham.
17th - Welshjim, Leftie, Rob2, HTL. Venue TBC.

The more the merrier. 

Rob2


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

As promised, I've got a couple of mates to join us at Westerham (only rung 3 so far!!)on the 12th.

So Westerham is looking like this so far..

1 SMIFFY
2 HTL
3 ROB2
4 BOB EAGLE
5 KHALID SARWAR
6 RUBEN RIPLEY
7 RAY TAYLOR
8 ALAN BANNISTER


Just going to ring some more....


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 26, 2009)

Will let you know tomorrow about westerham, could possibly do this.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

Will let you know tomorrow about westerham, could possibly do this.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to have you aboard Jon.
I've just come off the phone from Bob Eagle and he's feeling a bit guilty. He can't remember if he paid you your "winnings" at Princes the other week. Can you confirm?
I can't remember if I gave you MY fiver either!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2009)

Done!

12th - Smiffy, HTL, Rob2 at Westerham.
17th - Welshjim, Leftie, Rob2, HTL. Venue TBC.

The more the merrier. 

Rob2
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to make the 17th Rob, but only get a day off every other week...


----------



## Leftie (Jan 26, 2009)

Put me on the list for Westerham on the 12th please Rob.  I have to admit that I was a founder member there 12 years ago but have only played it once in the last 6 years.  It will be interesting to see what it is now like.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 26, 2009)

P.S.   I hope that buggies aren't obligatory now.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 27, 2009)

With ref game on the 17th Feb

Just a list of potential locations.  I don't know what you want to pay so included a variety.  Not sure if any require handicap certs.  I don't have one if they do.

West Malling golf club.  Â£15-25
http://www.westmallinggolf.com/

Austin Lodge Pentland golf.  Â£22
http://www.pentlandgolf.co.uk/pentland_golf_home2.html

Pedland golf course right next to Swanley M25/M20 junction. Â£21.
http://www.ppgc.co.uk/pedham.html

Westerham  i know some are playing there on the 12th but it looks good.
http://www.westerhamgc.co.uk/

London golf club international course Â£55 or Â£65 see special offer link
http://www.londongolf.co.uk/lgc_120.shtml

I have tried to keep close to the M25/M20/M26 triangle.  I don't nknow any courses up here so these are just from a quick web search. 

Any take your fancy or other suggestions.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2009)

P.S.   I hope that buggies aren't obligatory now.
		
Click to expand...

Added to the list Rog....

1 SMIFFY
2 HTL
3 ROB2
4 BOB EAGLE
5 KHALID SARWAR
6 RUBEN RIPLEY
7 RAY TAYLOR
8 ALAN BANNISTER
9 LEFTIE

The green fee of Â£40.00 is for UNLIMITED golf and INCLUDES the use of a buggie. Obviously, if you don't want to use one then that is entirely up to you mate.
I have emailed Caroline at the club and reserved three tee times, starting from 9.00am.
Plan to play 9 holes in the morning to warm up, stop for lunch and then play 18 holes in the afternoon teeing off about 12 o'clock (or thereabouts) if that's ok.

Still have a few spaces available if anyone else is interested.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2009)

Welshjim
      Austin Lodge looks good value for money, and the player reports on it (from the GolfUK website) read quite well. It sounds quite an interesting course, albeit a bit hilly (according to a couple of the reviews)....

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/26905_reports.html

I think MedwayJon was planning to join West Malling, but didn't report that favourably on it.
Reviews here...

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/34015_reports.html

I've played the London Club, and if you don't mind paying a bit extra then it is a really good day out.

Hope that helps in your decision?

Shame I can't make it on the day 'cos I've never played at Austin Lodge and wouldn't mind giving it a tonk. Maybe another day?


----------



## HTL (Jan 27, 2009)

I am also keen on playing the London club, will find out how long it takes  on route finder and confirm  yay or nay when I get into work.


----------



## HTL (Jan 27, 2009)

OK, 45min drive. Well up for the London club.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 27, 2009)

London club sounds good. Was at the European open last year, would be a class day.

Happy to play anywhere though if the London doesent come off.

Rob2.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have emailed the London club for more info.  Not sure if we need handicap certs or if we need to pay in advance.  If we do i have asked if i could ring and book whilst paying for myself and then the rest ring and pay individually.  As we don't know each other except on this forum i thought it a bit much to pay over Â£200 on someones credit card for all of us.

Rob2, Leftie and HTL if you PM me your email i will pass on their reply.


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 27, 2009)

Not going to be able to make it this time, but thanks for asking!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2009)

Now have Jon aboard... 

1 SMIFFY
2 HTL
3 ROB2
4 BOB EAGLE
5 KHALID SARWAR
6 RUBEN RIPLEY
7 RAY TAYLOR
8 ALAN BANNISTER
9 LEFTIE
10 MEDWAYJON


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 28, 2009)

Welshjim
      Austin Lodge looks good value for money, and the player reports on it (from the GolfUK website) read quite well. It sounds quite an interesting course, albeit a bit hilly (according to a couple of the reviews)....

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/26905_reports.html

I think MedwayJon was planning to join West Malling, but didn't report that favourably on it.
Reviews here...

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/34015_reports.html

I've played the London Club, and if you don't mind paying a bit extra then it is a really good day out.

Hope that helps in your decision?

Shame I can't make it on the day 'cos I've never played at Austin Lodge and wouldn't mind giving it a tonk. Maybe another day?
		
Click to expand...

Quite fancy Austin Lodge myself mate.  Up for a game there if you fancy at a later date.  It is run by Pentland golf who have a similar course at Etchinghill near Folkestone.  Played there this month and apart from being hilly it was very good.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Leftie, Rob2, HTL

I have just called the London golf club.  We don't need to prepay if we only book a round, Â£55, with no extras and there is no need to have a handicap cert.  Only prepay if we book Â£65 winter special but i probably won't have time to stay after the round for more than a beer, so would prefer the Â£55 basic option.  Prices go back up after March to Â£65 in April and thne Â£95 till November.

If you guys are still interested or would rather play elsewhere let me know.  If all happy to continue i will book a tee time on Monday or Thursday for the 17th about 11.00


----------



## HTL (Jan 29, 2009)

Â£55 London Club, 17th, Sounds great to me. Did you ask if they are on regular greens etc.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Will get there for just after 10am on the 17th. Woohoo!!!!  

Rob2


----------



## Leftie (Jan 29, 2009)

Book me in for that M8.

Thanks for your effort.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 30, 2009)

Unfortunately the girl on the phone gave me false info yesterday.  As you all confirmed so quickly I have just rung to book and they do in fact take prepayment.  However, they are happy for us to ring and pay seperately, i have therefore started the ball rolling with a tee time of 11.00.  I have sent you each a PM with the booking details just ring them up when your ready, and then let us know.

Range balls are complimentary so i intend to turn up about 10.00 10.15 get in some practice.

Thanks
James


----------



## HTL (Jan 30, 2009)

All paid, really looking forward to it. All I gotta do now is learn how to play..........


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2009)

Due to the effing crap weather we are having at the moment and speaking to both the pro and secretary at Westerham, I have pulled the plug on Thursdays meeting I'm sorry to say.
It's going to be like a bloody quagmire over there and despite it only costing Â£40.00 for the day, I for one don't want to spend the time slopping and sliding all over the place. Caroline has kindly offered to carry the deal over for us and has pencilled in Thursday 19th March. Hope everybody is OK for that?
If anybody else would like to join us on this new date, please let me know
Poxy weather      
Rob


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hopefully the London club meet on Tuesday 17th is still ok.  Apparently the course drains well and remains open long after other clubs would shutup shop.  They apparently never use temps. So hopefully we will be ok. Although 10 day foreacsts show possible rain and snow. Chance of Precip.
60 %


----------



## Leftie (Feb 11, 2009)

Jim

Noticed your handicap change.....

*Handicap 28
(recently adjusted since moving from small 9 hole to full size 18 hole) *

Was it 14 before


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 11, 2009)

No it was 19 around a nine hole with no par 5's all par 4's are 260-300 yards with one exception which is the first hole with a 90 degree dogleg left with high trees stopping any chance of cutting the corner.  It was a par 64 and i use to average mid 80's.  On the larger courses my lowest score is 97.


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 14, 2009)

The forecast keeps changing so glad i bought some new waterproof trousers, and the course plays better than most in wet conditions.


----------

